# Swift Bolero parked on our driveway!!!!



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all, 
I'm sooooo! excited she is here at last and I can see her on the drive. We had a very thorough hand over from Jonathon at Tyne Valley Mh's . We were presented with a very nice set of etched glasses and a nice bottle of wine which brings our set to four! see previous post! I would love to sleep in her on the driveway tonight but hubby says no! plus it's gonna be -3C tonight!
I have put all our stuff in from the previous van but still have room for much more I keep finding more excuses to go in just so I can see all the LED lights working ! The neighbours have had a guided tour but due to work commitments we can't go away till 6th of Dec! 
Everything is A okay so far and the wiring has been changed to the reversing camera Thanks to Kath at Swift and this forum for that. 
I'll be back on to let you know how our maiden voyage goes and I hope the Colonel is just as pleased with his new MH too 
Happy Vanning Everyone!
Nichola


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new van.

Sleep in it !

Gonna snow heavily tonight. Can't think of anything better !

What's the point of being a grown up if you can't camp out when you like !!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Bolero*

Hi

Glad you have got your new van. Go on, get it plugged in and get the heating on. Get in there!

Russell


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Go for it - we slept in ours in the drive and in this weather what better way to give it a shake down test.

Okay answer this question how many times have you looked out the window just to make sure its there.

Ian


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

congrats! aw go on ya know you wanna - was contemplating sleepin in mine tonight snoring nora is getting worse it has a cold.

Take a pic for us and show us!

Greenie


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree, get it all nice and warm and sleep in it, why not  CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ya lucky ..........so and so

Wish we could sleep in ours on the driveway. We have to keep it in storage due to too many vehicles already.

You will be made up with your choice as we were.

Go on warm it up and get out there, you know you wanna.

Which one did you get? We choose the 680FB

Congrats

Steve and Jan


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*bolero*

_Go on go for it, get the heating on switch the tv on, crack a bottle of wine and celebrate _


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I am please that all went well today and you are very happy with your new Swift. 

Go get a good nights kip in it. 

Nice to here a good report about a local dealer, Tyne Vally M/H is just up the road from us and they do seem to be a nice family business. 

Just need to get a new M/H sort for our selves now and hopefully it will be a Swift Group van and we will be happy. 


Richard...


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations on you new toy. Another happy Swift owner. We would buy another Swift tomorrow if only they would match our layout.
Gerry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Congratulations and many happy days away.

Regards

Peter


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hi, wish you lots of happy times in your new van.
Regards
Pepandspice.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hi, wish you lots of happy times in your new van.
Regards
Pepandspice.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new van  Glad the handover went well. Hope you're now happily sleeping in it, under a blanket of snow :wink: (and one or two real blankets, perhaps!). 
Here's wishing you many many happy trips in your Bolero 
-H


----------

